# Keeping Uber drivers and Uber passengers Covid/Virus Safe



## Raymond Dino Greene (Jul 22, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, What technologies are Uber professionals using to protect both themselves and their passengers?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Based on the forums here, most Uber professionals don't believe in the virus, the pandemic, or the vaccine. So ignorance is the Uber professional's main shield against Covid.

I've been vaccinated. I wear a mask. I have a 50-pack of disposable masks should one of the mask-less passengers request one. I have Lysol spray to disinfect between trips.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Masks and open windows.
(and thanks for the "professional" complement)


----------



## Raymond Dino Greene (Jul 22, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Based on the forums here, most Uber professionals don't believe in the virus, the pandemic, or the vaccine. So ignorance is the Uber professional's main shield against Covid.
> 
> I've been vaccinated. I wear a mask. I have a 50-pack of disposable masks should one of the mask-less passengers request one. I have Lysol spray to disinfect between trips.


The masks are a great addition, but we got to figure out another way to add another layer of protection. For the sake of the driver, the passenger and the future of Uber organization.


----------



## Raymond Dino Greene (Jul 22, 2021)

Illini said:


> Masks and open windows.
> (and thanks for the "professional" complement)


LOL... I hear you. Safety first, safety second.........


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Raymond Dino Greene said:


> The masks are a great addition, but we got to figure out another way to add another layer of protection. For the sake of the driver, the passenger and the future of Uber organization.


We could require that the passenger sit in the trunk... like service animals. Oh wait, that was a no-no if I recall correctly from the training video.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Raymond Dino Greene said:


> Just out of curiosity, What technologies are Uber professionals using to protect both themselves and their passengers?


Most important would be to put up a plastic partition to separate pax in the back. Its not high tech, but it works really well.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Based on the forums here, most Uber professionals don't believe in the virus, the pandemic, or the vaccine. So ignorance is the Uber professional's main shield against Covid.


Actually, based on the forums here, most Uber professionals think wearing some non-medical poly-cotton face diaper inside a vehicle within close proximity of infected paxholes is science.


----------



## Raymond Dino Greene (Jul 22, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Most important would be to put up a plastic partition to separate pax in the back. Its not high tech, but it works really well.


How about issuing complementary assorted color haz mat suits for passengers. No matter the distance travelled. Just sayin


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Raymond Dino Greene said:


> How about issuing complementary assorted color haz mat suits for passengers. No matter the distance travelled. Just sayin


I have oft suggested that pax be required to slip into a giant body condom before getting in our cars.


----------



## Raymond Dino Greene (Jul 22, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, based on the forums here, most Uber professionals think wearing some non-medical poly-cotton face diaper inside a vehicle within close proximity of infected paxholes is science.


Surgical masks are effective. No doubt about it. Wearing the masks in public and in certain private spaces is the new norm. Personally, Im suffering from Pandemic overload!! Abra Kadabra virus be gone!!


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I had read that the normal store bought masks that people wear leak about 30% up past the nose and around the sides. I made a frame of copper grounding wire that goes around the sides of the mask to press it against my face with elastic ear loops. I can tell that I am breathing through the mask now not just around it. My risk drops that much more. I also add extra layers for the mask using that light blue felt like material that mechanics use called a shop towel. It's about $3 for a roll the size of a paper towel roll. A company tested that material against other things like coffee filters and t-shirts, and found that the shop towel is about a 93% filter. I added a couple of layers of that underneath my mask, which allows the mask to stay fresher longer. I also found some great laboratory goggles that are super lightweight and only cost me about $12.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> I had read that the normal store bought masks that people wear leak about 30% up past the nose and around the sides. I made a frame of copper grounding wire that goes around the sides of the mask to press it against my face with elastic ear loops. I can tell that I am breathing through the mask now not just around it. My risk drops that much more. I also add extra layers for the mask using that light blue felt like material that mechanics use called a shop towel. It's about $3 for a roll the size of a paper towel roll. A company tested that material against other things like coffee filters and t-shirts, and found that the shop towel is about a 93% filter. I added a couple of layers of that underneath my mask, which allows the mask to stay fresher longer. I also found some great laboratory goggles that are super lightweight and only cost me about $12.


I didn't know that about shop towels. Interesting. I use these extra large masks for beards. They have a middle layer in which to stick a filter. I think I'll stick a shop towel in there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Raymond Dino Greene said:


> Just out of curiosity, What technologies are Uber professionals using to protect both themselves and their passengers?


I found that using government cheese works best, the technology they use to keep giving money is 100% effective to me from ever getting the virus from passengers


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I didn't know that about shop towels. Interesting. I use these extra large masks for beards. They have a middle layer in which to stick a filter. I think I'll stick a shop towel in there. Thanks for the info.


It may be that my lungs are better exercised after a year of masking, but I find I'm quite comfortable with a mask, a thin cloth outer cover and two layers of shop towel. Still easy to breathe through with the copper frame. I could even add another layer of shop towel if needed.

Edit: I see that my original understanding of 93% filtering is not consistently reported; it may be something much less but still very useful.

DuckDuckGo search link, much more on this





blue shop towel as mask filter at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

$11.50
My first pair still looks great and scratch free after a year-and-a-half of use. I'm very satisfied, you don't realize you're wearing them. They fit over-the-glasses.

















Uvex® Avatar S3850 OTG Safety Glasses, Black Frame, Clear Lens, Scratch-Resistant


Uvex® Avatar S3850 OTG Safety Glasses, Black Frame, Clear Lens, Scratch-Resistant. Usually ships in3 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com




www.globalindustrial.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> $11.50
> My first pair still looks great and scratch free after a year-and-a-half of use. I'm very satisfied, you don't realize you're wearing them.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I wear similar shaped sunglasses. They too are actually safety glasses. Bought them at Lowes for cheap. Under $10 I think. I go through sunglasses too quickly to spend more on them.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

You seldom see people protecting their eyes. But the surface of your eyes and under your eyelids has the same ACE2 receptors that the virus attaches to in your nasal and lung passages.

In other words, you can actually catch the coof in your eyeball.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I purchased a used spacehelmet from a NASA auction at cape canaveral, you should see the looks i get. It has a fresh air supply from a hose that is mounted on the hood of my car and an aerospace filter. Only problem is I still have to enter the car that is germ infested in order to put it on and take it off since its attached by the hose. Then if there are and covid flakes floating around the interior of the car from previous pax they will become airborne due to the change in pressure from opening the door. So when I get in I hold my breath and put on the helmet as fast as i can with latex gloves soaked in lysol. I turn on the heat as high as it will go for thirty minutes then park in direct sunlight for an hour before I go online. Sunlight and high heat have been found to kill the virus almost instantly. At least thats what the CDC reports. And thats how I stay safe in a mad mad world.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Almost 97% of the people who are currently infected and/or hospitalized in my market of 4.4 million people have not been vaccinated.

I've had two shots of AZ, as well as a pneumo vax (because covid usually kills you with a really bad pneumonia) and we still have to wear a mask, as do pax.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Most important would be to put up a plastic partition to separate pax in the back. Its not high tech, but it works really well.


Or, it doesn’t work a all, and the passengers think you’re a ******. That was an actual quote from a doc passenger over the weekend when he got one of these “drivers”. Lol, couldn’t agree more.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

It looks like the authorities are finally admitting the current vaccines are useless against a mutation. Stay healthy people, never drop your guard!









Behind the Masks, a Mystery: How Often Do the Vaccinated Spread the Virus?


The C.D.C.’s new masking advice was based in part on data showing that the virus can thrive in the airways of vaccinated people. The findings are expected on Friday.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> It looks like the authorities are finally admitting the current vaccines are useless against a mutation. Stay healthy people, never drop your guard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re not too bright, are you.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You’re not too bright, are you.


An ad hominem attack is all you've got left? That's really pitiful.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> An ad hominem attack is all you've got left? That's really pitiful.


ad hominem implies it’s your position. Meanwhile you’re just posting someone else’s work. I still ask….you’re not too bright, are you?


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Changing the subject, are we? What are you so afraid of?

It was a pretty good thread until you came along to disrupt it.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Is anyone using nutritional supplements to protect their immune system?

I do, but maybe not for long.









While they scare you with "variants," Congress wants to make dietary supplements prescription only - TAKE ACTION NOW


Sen. Dick Durbin (D-Ill.) is once again attempting to eliminate your freedom to access dietary supplements, this time by slipping his own hidden bill into the upcoming appropriations bill, which is expected to be voted on at some point next week. In an emergency announcement, Dave Hodges of The C




www.naturalnews.com


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Or, it doesn’t work a all, and the passengers think you’re a ****. That was an actual quote from a doc passenger over the weekend when he got one of these “drivers”. Lol, couldn’t agree more.


Talk to me when you come down with the Delta variant.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Forcing a medical experiment on people without their informed consent is still a crime.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Talk to me when you come down with the Delta variant.


You mean like the time I caught Covid 19? Oh wait, I didn’t, because I’m not an idiot.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> Changing the subject, are we? What are you so afraid of?
> 
> It was a pretty good thread until you came along to disrupt it.


Check, and mate.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

This is exactly like playing chess with a pigeon. All it does is kick over all the pieces and strut around like it just won the game.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> This is exactly like playing chess with a pigeon. All it does is kick over all the pieces and strut around like it just won the game.


You're the pigeon, brah.


----------



## Jim Harris (Nov 29, 2021)

Raymond Dino Greene said:


> Just out of curiosity, What technologies are Uber professionals using to protect both themselves and their passengers?


Good question, from what I can see the mask mandate seems to be the extent of it. Our product has everything to back up the efficacy claims and has been proven safe for use in vehicles.


----------



## Jim Harris (Nov 29, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Based on the forums here, most Uber professionals don't believe in the virus, the pandemic, or the vaccine. So ignorance is the Uber professional's main shield against Covid.
> 
> I've been vaccinated. I wear a mask. I have a 50-pack of disposable masks should one of the mask-less passengers request one. I have Lysol spray to disinfect between trips.


Masks are definitely a good start but why not go the extra step and make sure you are totally germ free all the time especially between rides and not knowing what passengers may or may not bring into your vehicle. I believe if every driver would make the small investment and get Uber corporate onboard with this that both drivers and passengers around the world would be better off.


----------

